# Fox Puts the 'Motion' in Motion Picture



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*New Blu-ray HDTV DVDs will include motion-
sensor technology for Home Theater furniture.*

By Phillip Swann, President, TVPredictions

Washington, D.C. (October 3, 2006) -- Well, there's no doubt that the new High-Definition DVD
biz needs to be shaken up. But 20th Century Fox has come up with a novel way to do it.

The studio says it will release from 10 to 30 Blu-ray high-def DVDs over the next year that will be
pre-loaded with motion-sensor technology that operates with D-Box's Home Theater furniture.

D-Box subscribers can put the motion in their motion pictures by connecting their Blu-ray player
to an Internet-connected set-top box. The box syncs the motion-equipped seat with a specific
scene in the DVD. For instance, the D-Box chair would start rumbling when the ship begins to
break up in Titanic.

D-Box's motion-equipped leather recliner costs $10,000. However, the company also sells a
$3,200 "Universal" platform which can be attached underneath a regular chair to simulate the 
same experience. ...

More @ *TVPredictions*.com

_(If this device works with porno flicks, I'll make millions as an authorized distributor! :grin: )_


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Way too much money. A sonic transducer usually does the trick:
http://www.audioholics.com/productreviews/loudspeakers/SonicImmersionI-BeamVT-300p1.php


----------

